# Need help to identify a new plant... (photo included)



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

I just bought some plants today, and I took cake to write down all their names while at the store... but I forgot one !!!!!! It's about 10-15cm (4-5 inches) tall.

Can somebody help me identify this plant ??? Thank you for your help !!


----------

